
A Brief, Incomplete, and Mostly Wrong History of Programming Languages - bobbiechen
http://james-iry.blogspot.com/2009/05/brief-incomplete-and-mostly-wrong.html
======
redkinght99
I lol'd. Thank you for sharing.

